# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Designing house rebuild double garage plus double carport

## iceblue444

We're currently trying to get a concept design together for our house rebuild. We are looking at a red brick federation style home, double storey with 4 bedrooms.  We want a double garage plus double carport, and I'm having trouble picturing what this will look like and how we'll work it into our design.  Does anyone have experience with a similar design?  Our block width is 50' wide. 
Thanks.

----------

